# synthetic oil in 1995 toyota pickup



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The quickie oil change place pushes it really hard. I'm not convinced and have not changed. I'm at 185K on a 1996 Nissan 4clyd and don't use any oil between changes. Why would I want to change?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I have been using Royal Purple and then Amsoil since 2001. It makes absolutely perfect sense to do it, as engines run much better, mpg goes up a little and oil changes are much farther apart.
But it costs pretty penny, especially if you do it the way I do it - with flush.
That being said, it is NOT feasible to use synthetic oil IF a vehicle is excessively consuming oil, either via blow by burn out or leaks. That it does not do it NOW means little, as synth oil is much more luiquidy, than conventional oil, and goes into micro cracks or pores much easier.
I'd recommend trying synth blend first, to see how engine responds to it. Mix of conventional and synth oil.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Not a personal fan of Amsoil myself, despite the 'world hq' and factory being in my town. Seeing the results of the oil analyses we have done on our fleet vehicles that run it is enough for me. We get twice the mileage out of Mobil One before it shows the same results. 

I switch intermittently between conventional and synthetic in my 99 Camry (190k). Conventional in the summer and synthetic in the winter (-25f is common in the winter here). I haven't noticed any issues in terms of leakage or consumption. 

For synthetic I use Mobil One (one change for the entire winter) and for conventional I use Napa store brand (Valvoline basically). 

An aside: I do like Amsoil's synthetic ATF. Just not their automotive engine oil.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Marqed97,

What was the data/analysis showing? I have heard of issue with TBN dropping. 

I currently run AMSoil but never use the extended drain intervals. I still go every 5K on stuff. 

AMSoil is now cheaper than Mobil 1 in most cases which is why I moved away from it.

What AMSoil series were you running?


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

We run Amsoil XLF in our police equipment. We tried it in our street dept pickups (all Chevys) but they fared worse...the rep actually told us to start changing them at 1800 miles which is WAY too expensive. The label on the barrel advises a 10,000 mile change interval. 

I can pull the sample files on Monday when I'm back at work. I do remember the sample company reporting that the additive package in the oil was completely depleted by 2000 miles in our squads. After 2500, chromium, aluminum, and a few other bearing materials start to show up in increasing quantities. Also increasing amounts of silica (dirt) and a few others. We don't use the Amsoil filters, we stick with Wix for the sake of consistency. 

I do understand that the police vehicles see heavier use than the pickups, but when we use Mobil One or any other comparable synthetic, we usually get about 4-5000 miles before similar levels show up. 

I'm not a huge fan of full synthetics in general, but they're growing on me now that domestic engine sealing technology has finally caught up. 

It should be noted that the decision to use Amsoil was not mine, the PD's, or the fleet manager's....it came down to an agreement between our mayor and Amsoil. They sponsor our K-9 unit and we use their oil.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks.

I have always stayed away from their XL series and only run the signature series stuff.

Supposedly it has a better additive package in it. Better base number (12.6 vs. 9).


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

im tired of hearing how great Amsoil is and royal purple. if they were so good you wouldnt constantly have to be bragging about them. i use castrol syn. have been using it for years. like the fact that is good for a vech that isnt going to be driven much, like my old willys jeep with a 350 sbc.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

synthetic oil will 'wash' the inside of your engine. It keeps it spotless. A engine with 125k with dino oil has residue in it. You introduce an synthetic oil that washes the crud off the inside of an engine, it will make all the stuff travel to the oil pan and might stop up the sump. You can go to dino from synthetic but you can't go from dino to synthetic as synthetic washes the inside of the engine. Less miles you can but with a lot of miles, you shouldn't.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

hotrod351 said:


> im tired of hearing how great Amsoil is and royal purple. if they were so good you wouldnt constantly have to be bragging about them. i use castrol syn. have been using it for years. like the fact that is good for a vech that isnt going to be driven much, like my old willys jeep with a 350 sbc.


Who was bragging about Amsoil for the record or are you just referring to Internet feedback in general?

Unless Castro his change the formulation, the Castrol Syntec is not a true synthetic to begin with. Still doesn't mean that it's not a good oil just not a full synthetic basestock.


----------

